# How to do this font



## jimd1768 (Mar 23, 2016)

I saw a t shirt style I liked and can't work out how to do the font.
I have attached the link to a t shirt as an example
I was wondering if anyone knew how to do the design with Daughter on this t shirt.
Thank you

https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/269...l&ga_view_type=gallery&ga_search_query=disney princess t shirts&ref=sc_gallery_4&plkey=6683bedb7caec8feb2d730651ae51dc5ff7eb309:269677793


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

It's just the font that they have used. Loads to choose from Fancy > Decorative fonts | dafont.com


----------



## prathap (Aug 20, 2015)

hi there 

They have just used the front of the t-shirt, so just go a head and proceed


----------



## dynamikgraphics (Jul 21, 2013)

Agree with Dave. 

It's just a font style, probably available on Dafont or 1001FreeFonts. 

Not sure what category it'd be under, but "Fancy" and "Cartoon" and probably good places to start.


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

The font use for daughter princess is called nexa rust slab black shadow 01.To do that in ai 
select the font nexa rust 
Type in daughter in all caps
Size it then go to object select flatten 
Then select convert all text to outline. 
Move slider to vectors 100 select ok
Resize again
Go to selection to select rounded rectangle tool 
Make a round rectangle around the word. And flatten also 
Make sure is even ( as next step will complete and you can't alter.
Go to select tool make a square around both box and letters
Go to window Down to pathfinder select. Exclude under shape mode is the 4th box. Now you have it.


----------



## WayClothes (Mar 30, 2016)

If you ever have trouble finding out what font is being used, this is a great free tool:

What The Font

You can upload a photo and it will tell you what font is used, of the closest equivalent it can decipher. The fonts it recommends may or may not be free somewhere, but at least you will know what to use!


----------

